# Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs



## Steff-Peff (17. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
wollte den Thread erst gar nicht starten, aber auf einer Dienstreise nach Dänemark vor ein paar Wochen, hatte ich zum kalt geräucherten Lachs die  beste Senf-Dill-Sauce meines Lebens (eigentlich nur Senfsauce). 
Habe dann den Wirt  ständig gelöchert, was drin ist, was er aber erst zum Abschied verraten hat  ... bei ihm 2 Zutaten (er hatte keinen Dill drin) ! Aber seht selbst: ich habe es für unseren Rezepteordner auf A4 mit Bild zusammengefasst. 
Ist so lecker wie einfach !


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*

Lecker! Da läuft mir gleich das Wasser im Mund zusammen! Werd ich mal testen. So ein Minipürierer wäre ganz gut. Wo soll ich sonst mit der ganzen Soße hin, wenn ich so an meinen großen Zauberstab denke?


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*

....obwohl.....Senf und Zucker.....das müsste ja etwas haltbar sein


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*

Das Glas auf dem Bild war mal für Wurst oder so. Da passt unser Pürierstab perfekt rein. Ist mengenmäßig gar nicht die Welt und sollte wirklich lange haltbar sein, aber wenn Du ein paar Esser hast, bleibt eh nichts übrig.

Gib nach dem Versuch mal ein Urteil ab. Mein Bekanntenkreis hat auf die Sauce umgestellt.

So long 
Peff


----------



## Saarsprung (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*

Hi,

Habe eben mal 3 Sorten gemacht.
Die Grundmasse hatte ich leider mit Dijon Senf gemacht, ist für meinen/unseren Geschmack viel zu scharf geworden, konnte da auch nicht mehr mit Zucker gegensteuern..
Ich bin mit unserem Pürierstab auch nicht klargekommen, hab nen kleinen Schneebesen genommen und mehrfach Pausen eingelegt..

Abgeschmeckt habe ich danach einmal mit Dill, einmal mit Chillipulver und noch einmal mit Basilikum und Knoblauch.

Benutzt du frische oder getrocknete Kräuter?
Davon wird die Haltbarkeit auch abhängig sein..

Mal sehen wie meine 3 Sorten heute Abend zum Lachs passen.

Werde die Woche aber noch einen Versuch mit anderem Senf machen.

Gruss
Thomas

( mein Sparbrand ist bestellt, werde mich zwischen den Tagen mit Lachs und Kalträuchern beschäftigen :l )


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*

Gaaaaanz klasse, lieber Steff-Peff, herzlichen Dank fürs einstellen!!!


----------



## Vanner (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*

Danke für´s Einstellen, hab ich mir gleich mal abgespeichert.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*

Danke für das Rezept. Ich hab es bisher immer nur mit Honig und frischem Dill gemacht. Mit den anderen Zutaten werde ich es dieses Jahr mal testen. Diese Woche werden zwei Lachsfilets eingelegt.


Und diesen Satz, so schön aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert, werde ich mir einrahmen für die Jahresferkelwahl!!!


hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wo soll ich sonst mit der ganzen Soße hin, wenn ich so an meinen großen Zauberstab denke?


----------



## Steff-Peff (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe eben mal 3 Sorten gemacht.
> Die Grundmasse hatte ich leider mit Dijon Senf gemacht, ist für meinen/unseren Geschmack viel zu scharf geworden, konnte da auch nicht mehr mit Zucker gegensteuern..
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
die Schärfe kannst Du mit Honig mildern. Aber das mit der Schärfe des Dijon-Senf steht extra als Hinweis im Rezept. 
Was die Zugabe an zusätzlichen Zutaten angeht, kannst Du dir doch eine entsprechende Menge Sauce zubereiten und erst vor dem Servieren weiter würzen. Dann haben die Gewürze etc. schon mal keinen Einfluß auf die Haltbarkeit. 
Aber zur Frage: ich habe getrockneten Dill verwendet.


Hallo Thomas9904, gern geschehen

Hallo Honeyball, dann hast Du es ja schon so gemacht.



Bin echt mal gespannt, was Ihr nach dem Probieren sagt ;+

So long
Steff


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und diesen Satz, so schön aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert, werde ich mir einrahmen für die Jahresferkelwahl!!!



Danke spart mir die Arbeit


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Senf-Sauce zum Weihnachtslachs*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und diesen Satz, so schön aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert, werde ich mir einrahmen für die Jahresferkelwahl!!!



Deswegen ja auch der Wunsch nach einem *Minipürierer *


----------

